# ISO Vortex Vulture 15X



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Going to buy some binos today. Would rather get some nice 15X but the stores are sold out. Anyone want to sell me some today? 8017933664


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Give Kent’s Marktet in Tremonton a call and ask for the optics booth. Those guys are great to work with and have the best deals around.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Give Kent's Marktet in Tremonton a call and ask for the optics booth. Those guys are great to work with and have the best deals around.


Second this, these guys are great and by far cheapest in the state.


----------

